# [SOLVED] Cannot boot from cd, keyboard not responding



## Nixxed (Aug 29, 2009)

My computer crashed a few days ago, and has since not been able to boot. At initial start up it will display a message saying windows did not start correctly etc

I can't choose safe mode from this menu, or any other boot option, theyre there and always have been, but I cant move the cursor to select it.

Windows loading screen shows up, then bluescreens shortly after and restarts the entire process.

My keyboard fully responds in the bios setup menu, and I can select boot from cd there. Btw im trying to reformat, nothing else is working, and its xp sp2.

So the initial startup menu asks me to press any key to boot from the windows xp cd, I can't as at this screen my keyboard isnt responding I guess.

I can also access the boot menu, which asks me to select a boot first device, again I would love to select boot from cdrom but my keyboard isnt responding here either and I cant exit the menu, making me restart.

I have no idea what to do, should I just get a new hard drive?


----------



## Nixxed (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Cannot boot from cd, keyboard not responding*

bump


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cannot boot from cd, keyboard not responding*

USB or PS2 keyboard?
If it's USB see if you can borrow a PS2(round plug)
What Model PC?


----------



## Nixxed (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Cannot boot from cd, keyboard not responding*

Usb, I'll look around for a ps2 connector. 

its a custom built pc, not by me and I'm not 100% on all the parts in it actually.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cannot boot from cd, keyboard not responding*

Once you get into the Bios look for "Legacy USB" and set it to Enabled so the USB keyboard will work in the Bios.


----------



## Nixxed (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Cannot boot from cd, keyboard not responding*



wrench97 said:


> Once you get into the Bios look for "Legacy USB" and set it to Enabled so the USB keyboard will work in the Bios.


omg thank you so much, that worked perfectly!


----------

